# The Clap



## K Pedals (Nov 5, 2019)

I built this pedal and I still don’t sound like Eric Clapton... it must not be true bypass...
?
(But for real this is a cool boost)


----------



## music6000 (Nov 5, 2019)

I just Zeroed in on this. If you want it to sound like Eric, You need to remove those weird Non Mojo resistors between Main PCB & Footswitch PCB. 
Only then you will get close to Eric's sound!
( But really it's a Cool Build )!!!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 5, 2019)

You're probably not using the right strings.


----------



## Barry (Nov 5, 2019)

Looks great, that one is on my list!


----------



## Barry (Nov 5, 2019)

music6000 said:


> I just Zeroed in on this. If you want it to sound like Eric, You need to remove those weird Non Mojo resistors between Main PCB & Footswitch PCB.
> Only then you will get close to Eric's sound!
> ( But really it's a Cool Build )!!!!


Yeah what the heck are those?


----------



## Robert (Nov 5, 2019)

Barry said:


> Yeah what the heck are those?



Zero ohm resistors, the classy way to handle jumper wires.    

I always mean to order some and I always forget.    

That looks really nice.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 5, 2019)

What if you want to sound like Turd Ferguson, what pedal do you use then? The syphilis?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 6, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> What if you want to sound like Turd Ferguson, what pedal do you use then? The syphilis?



I’d go for the Oversized Hat myself


----------



## HamishR (Nov 8, 2019)

For Clapton tones it's all about the faces you make and how you hold your tongue.  For Bonnamassa tones it all just gets worse...


----------



## Gordo (Nov 9, 2019)

Dammit, well there's not much use getting this board then  

Oh and the fact that it's Cream did not go unnoticed...


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 9, 2019)

Gordo said:


> Dammit, well there's not much use getting this board then
> 
> Oh and the fact that it's Cream did not go unnoticed...


I was wondering if anyone caught that...


----------



## HamishR (Nov 9, 2019)

Being more of a Beano-era fan I painted mine in various blues.  But then I broke it.


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 10, 2019)

HamishR said:


> Being more of a Beano-era fan I painted mine in various blues.  But then I broke it.


How’d you break it ???


----------



## HamishR (Nov 10, 2019)

Well I kinda had to if I wanted to be a bluesbreaker.

(Runs and hides)


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 10, 2019)

?


----------

